# Board Waxing advice



## jadubbs (Mar 14, 2011)

I have never waxxed my board myself, I always had a shop do it.. but now I am thinking of doing it on my own and am getting all sorts of conflicting info. I read that you are supposed to clean the board base with a citrus cleaner then heard by no means should I use ANY chemicals and that I have to brush out the old wax. One website said if you dont brush out the old wax the board runs slower.. I watched a few videos on youtube and the waxxing and scraping process seems easy enough but I guess the preliminary steps are throwing me off.. I'm just looking to fix up some gashes in the base and maintain the board. Some website said that the more you wax the faster the base becomes, so how often should I be waxxing it? I think I'm confusing myself!
Thanks for the help!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

search function!


----------



## Edp25 (Dec 27, 2010)

There are lots of detailed posts you can find on this forum by searching and opinions will vary on waxing specifics. 

For my part, I do not use any solvent on the board unless I am trying to remove some specific soil or stain. I hot wax every 2-4 days depending on conditions. You can tell if the base is slowing down or if it gets very cloudy whether you need to wax, As for base repairs, matters on depth but shallow gashes, not to the core material, can typically be sealed wiith a ptex candle. good luck.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Edp25 said:


> There are lots of detailed posts you can find on this forum by searching and opinions will vary on waxing specifics.
> 
> For my part, I do not use any solvent on the board unless I am trying to remove some specific soil or stain. I hot wax every 2-4 days depending on conditions. You can tell if the base is slowing down or if it gets very cloudy whether you need to wax, As for base repairs, matters on depth but shallow gashes, not to the core material, can typically be sealed wiith a ptex candle. good luck.


+1, there's IS lots of good info in the sticky'd threads on this forum. I also don't typically do much to the base before waxing. Maybe a scrape and brush if I want to try to get any crap off but generally I find the base is pretty clean from sliding over snow all day!?!

Wax every 2-4 days also. It's not going to kill you to go a little longer, and it's not going to kill you to do it every day, it'll just cost more and take more of your time. I find I usually do a few random weekend days, and then go for a 2-4 day trip, then a few random weekend days. I usually wax just before the trip, and it's good until just before the next trip.

People that tell you to do it twice a year are out to lunch, or don't ride very much (less than 10 days a year).


----------

